# D* requesting FCC to approve Sat. move



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

D* requests FCC OK for 7S sat. move

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

D* is requesting the FCC for permission to move it's 7S satellite, a KU bird which
carries H/D programming from it's location @ 119.2 to 119.05. The company say's
the move is designed to improve signal reception to it's customers. The Sat.
currently carries ESPN-2, Discovery HD Theater, HDNet, and the N.Y. & L.A. feeds
of NBC,ABC, and FOX. and YES Network as well as many S/D locals & others.
http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa119.html


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I'll ask the same question that I did over at dbstalk.com

Will this suttle change by .15 mean we need to tweek our dishes, or is the movement basically going to do the "tweaking" for us.

How much of a signal improvement are we talking here.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> I'll ask the same question that I did over at dbstalk.com
> 
> Will this suttle change by .15 mean we need to tweek our dishes, or is the movement basically going to do the "tweaking" for us.
> 
> How much of a signal improvement are we talking here.


Earl...I think their is enough "play" in the angle to make the move OK without
realignment..they can "bump" the position slightly to improve the angle, but
they need permission from the FCC so they don't hit anything else in that spot
(including debris...booster parts etc)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

DAhhh... just move it... they won't notice..

They are too busy with the Space Shuttle..


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> DAhhh... just move it... they won't notice..


What are they going to do if DirecTV moves it without permission? Shoot it down?


----------



## pintnight (Oct 6, 2004)

rminsk said:


> What are they going to do if DirecTV moves it without permission? Shoot it down?


FCC might order DirecTV to turn off the sat and/or fine them a lot of money.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

pintnight said:


> FCC might order DirecTV to turn off the sat and/or fine them a lot of money.


You did notice the big old smiley face at the end of my post. It was a joke...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I certainly hope it doesn't require reaiming. But if it does, DTV better do it for free or they are going to have a large amount of very irate customers with no signal

shoot it down? lol. i can see some crazy missle launch to take it out hitting something important like the HBOHD


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

how do they (FCC) cotrol these things. What if N Korea wants to put a Satelite .... hell, wherever they please. Who controls space??


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think its space thats important here. its the fact that this sat is beaming info to the USA and the FCC therefore is presiding over it.

But I dunno what would stop a foreign power from doing the same to send us propaganda. then again who says they arent and the govnt is jamming it.


----------



## unclejon (Feb 5, 2003)

rkester said:


> But I dunno what would stop a foreign power from doing the same to send us propaganda. then again who says they arent and the govnt is jamming it.


But Fox News comes in quite well already...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

PppPppP

i am due to do some work on my house and the dish has to be moved/reaimed so i hope htey do all this around then so im covered. sure aint going ot pay to have it reaimed


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

This will most certainly NOT require dishes to be reaimed. For example, the 101 LNB has to look at 2 birds at 100.8 and 1 at 101.2, so a change of .15 degrees at 119 ain't gonna make a difference to dish alignment.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

maharg18 said:


> This will most certainly NOT require dishes to be reaimed. For example, the 101 LNB has to look at 2 birds at 100.8 and 1 at 101.2, so a change of .15 degrees at 119 ain't gonna make a difference to dish alignment.


Sure its going to make a difference, do the math, figure a 20" dish, why a 0.15 degree difference will amount to almost 3 hundredths of an inch in difference at the rim.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I still don't get why they have to ask to move it.

I thought they were constantly moving satellites to keep them in the proper slots, little adjusments here and there.

That's how we lost a couple Telstar's five years or so ago.
They started the firing sequence to stabilize it in the slot, but couldn't stop it and it moved too far, or something like that.

.15 degrees here equates to how far up there?


phox


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> .... .15 degrees here equates to how far up there?
> 
> phox


IIRC correctly they are about 23,000 mi high, if I did the math right .15 deg would be about 60 miles.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> I still don't get why they have to ask to move it.
> 
> I thought they were constantly moving satellites to keep them in the proper slots, little adjusments here and there.


The Dish Network "AMC 16 & EchoStar" is also in the 119 slot. What would happen if they both decided to move? Also the FFC has to keep track of possible interference with other communications.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

As far as reaiming goes, first of all they are trying to improve reception, not degrade it. If they moved it far enough to need a realign, that would be monumentally stupid, because it would be effectively a degradation to the alignment for everyone at first, needing millions of service calls to fix. Unless......they have discovered after the fact that the multi sat dishes were actually designed for 119.05 originally, which means every install has been a compromise to get all 3 since day 1, and this may or may not fix it for an individual case.

The other thing is that the azimuth offset between the three LNBFs is fixed on the receive dish--pan one to the left or right, you pan them all. Declination can be adjusted to match the arc and therefore align that somewhat independantly, but not AZ/EL.

I am intrigued by what the strategy might be, tho.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I have 0 on the 119 now. What's my reading going to improve to now?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> I still don't get why they have to ask to move it.


The FCC's duty to make sure that all of the users of the USA's agreed on segment of space are happy or at the very least treated fairly.


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

moonman said:


> D* requests FCC OK for 7S sat. move
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Wish they would do this for 110 ( ss 84 to 88 ) 101 & 119 ss at 94 t0 98 , can you tell me what is on 110 , Thanks , Unclebrownie


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

unclebrownie said:


> Wish they would do this for 110 ( ss 84 to 88 ) 101 & 119 ss at 94 t0 98 , can you tell me what is on 110 , Thanks , Unclebrownie


----------
Direct 5 is at 110(109.8)...Echostar 8 & 10 also are at 110...........
http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa110.html


----------



## Cwaters (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey, is 119 the lowest one on the horizon by chance? Any improvement on that one would be better for me... I'm losing my channels now that the trees have leaves ;

CW


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Cwaters said:


> Hey, is 119 the lowest one on the horizon by chance? Any improvement on that one would be better for me... I'm losing my channels now that the trees have leaves ;
> 
> CW


DirecTV has satellites at 72.5, 95.0, 99.2, 101.0, 102.8, 109.8, and 119.0. So 119.0 would be the lowest one on the horizon for you.


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

moonman said:


> ----------
> Direct 5 is at 110(109.8)...Echostar 8 & 10 also are at 110...........
> http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa110.html


 Thanks , Unclebrownie


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Cwaters said:


> Hey, is 119 the lowest one on the horizon by chance? Any improvement on that one would be better for me... I'm losing my channels now that the trees have leaves ;
> 
> CW


me too.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Can someone explain why moving from 119.2 to 119.05 would improve reception?


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

SleepyBob said:


> Can someone explain why moving from 119.2 to 119.05 would improve reception?


-------------
The move is intended to place 7S closer to where the older multi-satellite dishes can get better gain. The gain on the ParaTodo/Phase2/Phase2-with-SATC is not particularly good (think of it as DirecTV's version of the DiSH 1000 mistake). The new DirecTV "Phase 3" is more forgiving and has a wider focus for both 110 and 119. Moving the 7S its new location is intended to help customers on ParaTodos/Phase2/Phase2-with-SATC get better gain by slightly reducing the spread. This will especially help those areas close to the fringe of spotbeams on 7S. Phase 3 dishes will just see a better signal overall. ParaTodos/Phase2/SatC Mod dishes will get much higher SQ and less rain fade.

No re-aiming will be necessary but it will make peaking for 119 much more easy--perhaps some customers with complaints after the move will be re-peaked.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

so the signal on 119 might get better, moonman?


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

joetoronto said:


> so the signal on 119 might get better, moonman?


That is what D* has said to the FCC in the request...However it remains to be seen if it becomes a fact.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I have 0 on the 119 now. What's my reading going to improve to now?


It should be about 100 times better.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

aye carumba.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

When is this change going to take place and how can we track the process?


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

poppagene said:


> When is this change going to take place and how can we track the process?


The request to the FCC has to be approved first. Hopefully they will make it
public when they make the decision.
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-266200A1.pdf


----------

